# The way it was in 58



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just finishing up the restoration....now I will start adding on...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice traditional setup! Oozing with nostalgia!

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Every time I see a setup like that it reminds me of long ago when I was a child. I wish I had all my old stuff but it sadly got lost in a move when I was a teenager.
Im an N Scaler now but sure wish I had all that old American Flyer.
I can still smell the smoke 

Nice set :thumbsup:


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Nostalgia....yep we are getting old...:laugh:

the challenge will be to do some add-ons while keeping the original in place


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Conductorjoe said:


> Every time I see a setup like that it reminds me of long ago when I was a child. I wish I had all my old stuff but it sadly got lost in a move when I was a teenager.
> Im an N Scaler now but sure wish I had all that old American Flyer.
> I can still smell the smoke
> 
> Nice set :thumbsup:


We moved alot.... but had enough of the old so that I could restore buildings and the train right back to where it was. I'm a detail person thankfully!


----------

